# Falzmarken einfügen



## Jocker (11. April 2005)

Hallo

Ich wollte mal wissen wie ich falzmarken einfügen kann, damit ich mich orienietren kann beim zeichnen bei Photoshop. Die marken sollten nach dem Druck nicht sichtbar sein, Ein Din A4 blatt soll auf Din A5 gefalzt werden im Querformat. Wäre sowas mit photoshop möglich so markierungen einzufügen, kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. April 2005)

Das klingt nach einen Einsatz für die Hilfslinien. Einfach auf "Ansicht" > "Hilfslinie hinzufügen" gehen, die Maße von Din A5 von Din A4 abziehen und die Hilfslinien erstellen. Diese kannst du auch jederzeit via Strg+H aus- bzw. einblenden.


----------



## Jocker (12. April 2005)

vielen dank habs gemacht.


----------

